# Windows 10: Drängen auf Upgrade immer aggressiver



## MaxFalkenstern (1. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Drängen auf Upgrade immer aggressiver* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Drängen auf Upgrade immer aggressiver


----------



## schmoki (1. Juni 2016)

Win 10 ist zwar schön, aber das ist doch schon etwas dreist 

Der nächste Schritt Anfang nächsten monats ist dann, dass man über den "hier" button das Update auch direkt installiert


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (1. Juni 2016)

Ich habe da die leichte Vermutung, dass Windows 7 wesentlich schneller einen Update-Stop erhalten wird als Windows XP. Und da werden viele Firmen ins Rudern geraten, weil dort noch zum Großteil auf Win7 gesetzt wird (wie zum Beispiel auch bei uns)

Ist WIn10 eigentlich für Arbeitsrechner geeignet?


----------



## TheRealBlade (1. Juni 2016)

Also wir stellen grad um und solange man die Pro Version hat geht eigentlich alles. Einziger Nachteil ist das "update" planen Problem.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juni 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ich habe da die leichte Vermutung, dass Windows 7 wesentlich schneller einen Update-Stop erhalten wird als Windows XP.



Das ist soweit ich weiß doch bereits beschlossene Sache.
Microsoft will mit aller Macht vermeiden, dass Windows 7 zum nächsten XP mutiert und noch nach 15 Jahren auf den meisten Rechnern verwendet wird.
Das ist halt für sie auch mühselig, wenn sie 3-4 verschiedene Betriebssysteme parallel betreuen müssen.
Daher will man ja Windows 10 jetzt als alleiniges Windows etablieren.

Das Ziel ist durchaus nachvollziehbar.
Die Methoden sind allerdings schon mehr als dreist.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juni 2016)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180604 (1. Juni 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Odin333 (1. Juni 2016)

Goldrock8065537 schrieb:


> Aber da hab ich keinen Bock drauf, weil ich mir demnächst eh einen ganz neuen PC holen will.



Dann musst du dir Win 10 ohnehin kaufen. Bei einer Änderung der Hardware ist das "Kostenlose" Upgrade nämlich dahin.

Ich würde mir ganz schön verarscht vorkommen, wenn mir Windows nach einem Wechsel von Ram oder Grafikkarte mit einem netten Fenster erklärt, dass ich doch bitte eine Lizenz für 150€ kaufen soll.


----------



## Gast20180604 (1. Juni 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2016)

Microsoft ist einfach ein richtiger Drecksladen geworden.


----------



## WeeFilly (1. Juni 2016)

Ja, ist ja logisch: Rotes X bedeutet "Ja", "Hier" nein.  Die spinnen doch echt. Ich seh jetzt schon das nächste Desaster in der Firma, wenn Leute Win 10 ungewollt installieren und wichtige Software nicht mehr funktioniert... -.-


----------



## Angry-Angel (1. Juni 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ja, ist ja logisch: Rotes X bedeutet "Ja", "Hier" nein.  Die spinnen doch echt. Ich seh jetzt schon das nächste Desaster in der Firma, wenn Leute Win 10 ungewollt installieren und wichtige Software nicht mehr funktioniert... -.-



Sehe ich genauso!

Das ist, mal wieder, ein Fall für die Verbraucherzentrale.

Aber, die Bevormundung liegt ja voll im Trend, wenn ich mir anschaue dass wir inzwischen in fast allen Bereichen des Lebens von Firmen und dem Staat bevormundet werden.
Da bekommt der Begriff: "mündiger Bürger" ein ganz neues Gesicht.


----------



## Whizark (1. Juni 2016)

Komisch das sich alle beschweren wegen dem Zwangsupdate während bei mir noch nicht einmal die Meldung erschienen ist und ich sich Windows 10 auch nicht installieren lässt obwohl ich es will oO (habe Windows 7 Ultimate)


----------



## PcJuenger (1. Juni 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Ich habe da die leichte Vermutung, dass Windows 7 wesentlich schneller einen Update-Stop erhalten wird als Windows XP. Und da werden viele Firmen ins Rudern geraten, weil dort noch zum Großteil auf Win7 gesetzt wird (wie zum Beispiel auch bei uns)
> 
> Ist WIn10 eigentlich für Arbeitsrechner geeignet?



Haben die nicht immer eigene Support-Verträge, die bestimmen, wie lange Msoft Updates für sie bereitstellen muss?


----------



## D-Wave (1. Juni 2016)

Meine Updates sind auf aus und kein X sehe ich nicht^^ Hoffe es ist bald um mit dem kostenlosen Downgrade 10.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (2. Juni 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Haben die nicht immer eigene Support-Verträge, die bestimmen, wie lange Msoft Updates für sie bereitstellen muss?



Das wäre mal ganz interessant, da muss ich mal unsere Technik fragen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ja, ist ja logisch: Rotes X bedeutet "Ja", "Hier" nein.  Die spinnen doch echt. Ich seh jetzt schon das nächste Desaster in der Firma, wenn Leute Win 10 ungewollt installieren und wichtige Software nicht mehr funktioniert... -.-



... seitwann dürfen einfache User Updates bzw. Programme installieren?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Microsoft ist einfach ein richtiger Drecksladen geworden.


... weil sie etwas kostenlos verteilen? Stimmt.

Scheissverein.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... seitwann dürfen einfache User Updates bzw. Programme installieren?


*Jetzt *ist das natürlich klar und Personen in entsprechenden Stellen sollten darüber Bescheid wissen - aber irgendwer muß das ja schon gemacht haben (also den Dialog in dem üblichen Verständnis als "Nein" auf das X geklickt), _bevor _das bekannt war - und wenn das dann ein Administrator in einer Firma war ...


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Jetzt *ist das natürlich klar und Personen in entsprechenden Stellen sollten darüber Bescheid wissen - aber irgendwer muß das ja schon gemacht haben (also den Dialog in dem üblichen Verständnis als "Nein" auf das X geklickt), _bevor _das bekannt war - und wenn das dann ein Administrator in einer Firma war ...



... dann hat er seinen Job verfehlt.

Rechner in einer Windowsdomäne "wissen", dass das Windows 7 'betrieblich' genutzt wird, jedenfalls kann man wg. AD davon ausgehen. Meine PCs zeigen zwar das Windows Symbol in der Taskleiste an, allerdings:

- ohne Meldung, Hinweise etc.pp. - man kann das Symbol ausblenden lassen
- bei einer Installation erfolgt die Eingabe vom Administratoraccount

Mir ging es um den Hinweis oben, "was los wäre, wenn jemand in einer Firma [...]".


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (2. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... seitwann dürfen einfache User Updates bzw. Programme installieren?



Eben, da würde ja absolutes Chaos herrschen  Bei uns haben sie sich schon eingeschissen, dass Mozilla von alleine Updates gemacht hat. Jetzt hängen wir dafür wer weiß wie viele Versionen zurück...

Und stimmt, Rabowke, jetzt wo du es sagst, ich habe tatsächlich noch keinen einzigen Update-Hinweis bekommen. Es wird also scheinbar wirklich Rücksicht auf betriebliche Rechner genommen oder es wird von der Technik aus blockiert.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

Wobei Firefox keine Genehmigung zur Installation benötigt ... jedenfalls wenn man moderate Einstellungen fährt. 

Was natürlich tabu ist, sind Programme ohne Signatur, Treiber [...] ... sowas darf man bei mir nur mit Administratorrechten installieren, aber Firefox, Thunderbird ... läuft.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (2. Juni 2016)

Jo, da haben sie sich ganz übel den Kopf drüber zerbrochen bei uns, doch jetzt funktioniert es scheinbar nicht mehr. Bei Updates ist der Haken immer auf "Nicht nach Updates suchen". Ich kann das zwar ändern, aber es passiert nichts und nach Neustart ist der Haken wieder am Ursprungspunkt. DAMN YOU


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil sie etwas kostenlos verteilen? Stimmt.
> 
> Scheissverein.


Genau darum geht es.  Nicht etwa darum, daß MS was macht, was in anderen Branchen etwa so aussehen würde:


Du kommst nach Hause. In einer Ecke eines größeren Raumes hat sich ein Maler eingerichtet, der gerne deine Wohnung komplett renovieren möchte. Aber in pink-grün gestreift. Wenn du ihn rauswirfst, ist er trotzdem am nächsten Tag wieder da. Jedes Mal, wenn du den Raum betrittst, fragt er dich, ob er jetzt anfangen darf. 
Du verneinst. Trotzdem bleibt er weiterhin da. 

Eines Tages fängt er an, seine Utensilien bereitzustellen und teilt dir mit, daß er nach dem Mittagessen anfangen wird, es sei denn, du bestätigst ihm schriftlich, daß er damit noch 3 Tage warten soll. Das mußt du allerdings alle 3 Tage wiederholen.

Er drückt dir einen Vertrag in die Hand, der gilt, ohne daß du ihn unterschrieben hättest. Im Kleingedruckten steht, daß du ihm ausdrücklich die Erlaubnis erteilst, anzufangen, wenn du die Wohnung verläßt, ohne ihm ein Bier zur Unterhaltung in die Hand zu drücken.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]


Mal davon ab, dass ich nicht verstehe, warum man das kostenfreie Upgrade nicht in Anspruch nimmt ... beim Win7 Laptop meiner Schwiegergroßeltern kommt nach dem Entfernen des Updates und ein paar Einstellungen keine Meldung mehr. 

Seit Monaten.

Ich weiß natürlich nicht mehr genau, was ich gemacht habe, aber es war jedenfalls kein Hexenwerk. 

D.h. um bei deinem komischen Beispiel mit dem Maler zu bleiben ... einmal schriftlich Hausverbote erteilt & fertig ist.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Es wird also scheinbar wirklich Rücksicht auf betriebliche Rechner genommen ...


Ganz doofe Frage: wie will man das wissen? Klar, wenn ein Netzwerk jetzt "Ebay25" als Namen hat oder 100e von Rechnern aufweist - aber was ist mit kleinen Firmen, die zb nur 3 Rechner zur Abwicklung von Emails, Abrechnungen und Aktualisierung der Homepage haben? Von der Konfiguration her könnten solche Rechner ja 1:1 aussehen wie irgendein x-beliebiger Privatrechner.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (2. Juni 2016)

Scheint ganz einfach über die Registry zu gehen. 



> *Möglichkeit 3: Windows 10 Update per Registry deaktivieren*
> 
> Auf seinen Support-Webseiten  hat Microsoft eine Lösung veröffentlicht, die das Update auf Windows 10  einfach per Registrierungseintrag unterbindet. Starten Sie die  Registrierung per "Start", "Ausführen" und der Eingabe von "regedit".  Führen Sie die folgenden Schritte durch:
> 
> ...



Quelle: Windows 10: Update sperren und entfernen - 3 Tipps - PC Magazin


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ganz doofe Frage: wie will man das wissen? Klar, wenn ein Netzwerk jetzt "Ebay25" als Namen hat oder 100e von Rechnern aufweist - aber was ist mit kleinen Firmen, die zb nur 3 Rechner zur Abwicklung von Emails, Abrechnungen und Aktualisierung der Homepage haben? Von der Konfiguration her könnten solche Rechner ja 1:1 aussehen wie irgendein x-beliebiger Privatrechner.


Worrel ... hab ich doch oben geschrieben: sobald der Rechner in einer Domäne hängt, wird er gewerblich genutzt und hier ist MS deutlich dezenter, eben genau aus den genannten Kompatiblitätgründen mit Software etc.pp.

Ansonsten hast du Recht, wenn es "nur" drei Rechner sind, die zwar in einem Netzwerk sind, aber nicht in einer Domäne, werden diese natürlich wie "private"-PCs bezogen. 

Allerdings glaube ich, dass ein Großteil der gewerblichen Windows 7 PCs durchaus in Firmennetzwerken eingebunden sind und hier keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, dass ich nicht verstehe, warum man das kostenfreie Upgrade nicht in Anspruch nimmt ...


Zum Beispiel, weil man keine Pinken und grünen Streifen mag. 

Es gibt ja diverse Gründe, warum man nicht umsteigen will:
- man hat keinen Bock auf das neue Startmenü (warum auch immer: ich find's besser)
- man ist an Win7 gewöhnt und es läuft doch alles
- es handelt sich um einen betagten Rechner, der mit Win10 überfordert wäre
- man hat keinen Bock auf den ganzen "Spionage" Kram
- man will maximale Spielekompatibilität. Es gibt ja durchaus Titel, die unter Win10 nicht (ohne weiteres?) laufen



> D.h. um bei deinem komischen Beispiel mit dem Maler zu bleiben ... einmal schriftlich Hausverbote erteilt & fertig ist.


Wenn der damit zufrieden ist: prima. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Worrel ... hab ich doch oben geschrieben: sobald der Rechner in einer Domäne hängt, ...


Es ging mir in erster Linie um Netzwerke, die auch so aussehen können wie private. Daß da Riesenklötze, die eine Domänen Einrichtung sinnvoll machen, nicht dazu gehören, versteht sich von selbst. Dachte ich ...


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2016)

Ganz viele grosse Twitch Streamer und Youtube Letsplayer bleiben bei Windows 7 derzeit weil Win10 teilweise ihre Aufnahme, Soundboard & Schnittsoftware nicht komplett erkennt.

Auch weil viele Spiele nicht auf Win10 laufen wofür es dank Gog und Fanpatches auf Win7 viele Patches gibt aber noch nicht für Win10

Und dann ist ja noch der Gedanke "Es ist umsonst - Microsoft ist kein guter Samariter da muss ein Hintergedanke dabei sein"


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Auch weil viele Spiele nicht auf Win10 laufen



"viele"? welche sollen das sein?
und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit den 3 safedisc-titeln. 

ich komm mir so langsam echt wie ein ms-fanboy vor. 




> Und dann ist ja noch der Gedanke "Es ist umsonst - Microsoft ist kein guter Samariter da muss ein Hintergedanke dabei sein"



uiuiuiui, welch verwegener gedanke.
ok, dann sage ich es dir hiermit jetzt hochoffiziell:* ja, microsoft will auch mit windows 10 mittelbar geld verdienen!!!!! *
genauere ausführungen von mir hierzu (marktanteile etc.) findest du an anderer stelle im forum.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "viele"? welche sollen das sein?
> und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit den 3 safedisc-titeln.
> 
> ich komm mir so langsam echt wie ein ms-fanboy vor.



Sind eine ganze Menge die nicht auf Anhieb funktionieren. 



Avengers Alliance (Free from Store) – Not Playable. Would not install.
Batman : Arkham Asylum – Needed to verify integrity of game cache first. (Tested by Charles A J.)
BigFishGames.com – Games are not playable due to activation errors. DRM issues. (Tested by yendao42.)
Call of Duty : Modern Warfare II – Playable. (Windows 7 Compatibility Mode.)
Civilization 5 – Playable. (Needed to install direct X from the game folder. This fixed the crash issue.) (Tested by Charles A J.)
Commandos 3 : Destination Berlin – Playable. (Couldn’t check screen resolution and had some display flickering in the Menu, but game played fine with no flickering once loaded.)
Counter Strike Nexon Zombies – Not Playable. (Tested by Tidal Waves Lion.)
Crusader : No Remorse – Playable. (Tends to crash on exiting. Tested by Tidal Waves Lion.)
Cry of Fear – Not Playable. (Crashes at title screen. Tested by Tidal Waves Lion.)
Crysis 2 : Maximum Edition – Playable. (Windows Defender excluded and ran in Win 8 compatibility mode.)
Cubeworld – Playable. (Crashes when exiting. Tested by Tidal Waves Lion.)
Daikatana – Playable. (Full screen only works with 800×600 or lower. Could be related to my set up though.)
Darksiders 2 – Playable. (had some issues at first try…)
Dead Island – Playable. When using multiple monitors, disable a monitor so the game will always stay focused. (Tested by Charles A J.)
Dead Island : Riptide – Playable. When using multiple monitors, disable a monitor so the game will always stay focused. (Tested by Charles A J.)
Dead Rising 3 – Playable but with issues. (Longer than normal load times. And display issues, with light and shadows. **Still need to check with single card vs. crossfire, but it worked fine in Windows 7 for me***)
Defense Grid : The Awakening – Not Playable. (Tested by MrBaxterU.)
Defiance – Not Playable.
Deus EX : Game Of The Year Edition (steam ver) – Playable. (Needed some tweaking to the display settings in Windows prior to loading the game. I reckon this will depend on your monitor and some folks will have no issues.)
Devil May Cry 4 – Playable in Direct X10 (Not playable when run with default.)
Dishonored – Playable. (Windows 8 Compatibility Mode.)
Extreme Rise Of The Triad (Original) – Playable. (Apogee Throwback Pack via Steam through DosBox.)
F.E.A.R. 2 – Playable. Verify game cache integrity if you have issues or try running in Windows 8 Compatibility. (Tested by ikuri.)
F.E.A.R. 3 – Playable. Verify game cache integrity if you have issues or try running in Windows 8 compatibility mode. (Tested by ikuri.)
Grand Theft Auto 5 iFruit App (Windows Store) – Not playable. (Tested by ephonk.)
GTA (Original GTA. Steam version that came with bundle) – Not Playable. (Display Issues.)
Guilty Gear Isuka – Playable. Don’t click Esc. (Tested by ikuri.)
Halo 2 – Playable. (Tested by Charles A J.) (Skip intro video using h2launcher.)
How To Survive – Playable. (Windows 8 Compatibility Mode.)
Just Cause – Playable. (Windows XP Compatibility Mode.)
Just Cause 2 – Playable. Needed to verify integrity of game cache first. (Tested by Charles A J.)
Just Cause 2 : Multiplayer Mod – Playable. Needed to verify integrity of game cache first. (Tested by Charles A J.)
Kane & Lynch : Dead Men – Playable. (Need to install xlive.dll.)
Killing Floor 2 – Playable. (Tested by Nirimetus. Need to set KFGame.exe to run as admin.)
Legacy of Kain : Defiance – Playable. (Minor display issues due to lower resolution upon start. Fixed easily in game.)
Legacy of Kain : Soul Reaver – Playable. (Minor display issues due to lower resolution upon start. Fixed easily in game.)
Legacy of Kain : Soul Reaver 2 – Playable. (Minor display issues due to lower resolution upon start. Fixed easily in game.)
Mass Effect 1 – Playable. (launcher throws a UAC warning, if you still have UAC turned on) (Tested by AlanC9.)
NiGHTS into Dreams… – Playable. (Newer Steam Ver. Issues with full screen at 1080.)
Quake 2 – Playable. (still some full screen issues with certain resolutions, but playable. Original CD ver has install issues. See comments.)
Quake 3 : Team Arena – Semi-Playable. Menu has some display issues, but played a multiplayer game with no issues. – So I’ll put this in the playable with issues pile.
Quake 3 Arena – Not Playable. Display issues.
Rift – Not Playable. (Tested by purplehatter.)
Rise Of The Triad (Original) – Playable. (Apogee Throwback Pack via Steam through DosBox.)
Rocksmith – Not Playable. (Tested by mrshadowlee.)
Saints Row IV – Playable. Needed to verify game integrity first. (Tested by Charles A J.)
Shadowgrounds – Not Playable. Crashed after menu at game load.
Shadowgrounds : Survivor – Not Playable. Crashed after menu at game load.
Skiddy the Slippery Puzzle – Not Playable. (Tested by Swandy.)
Star Wars Battlefront II – Not Playable. (loads menu, fails to load mission. Tried two times. Single card or crossfire.)
Star Wars Commander App (From App Store) – Not Playable. (Tested by S Webb.)
Stronghold HD – Not Playable.
The Cave – Playable. Needed to verify game integrity.
The Ultimate Doom (steam ver that plays in DosBox) – Not playable. (freezes at title.)
Tomb Raider (VI) : The Angel Of Darkness – Not playable. Possibly a settings thing.
Unity Of Command – Not playable. (Loads into game but gets stuck at loading screen when choosing a game. Plays music, but nothing happens.)
Warhammer 40,000 : Space Marine – Playable. (Need to verify integrity of game cache first.)


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

Dafür steht da aber ziemlich oft "Playable".


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (2. Juni 2016)

Mir fallen da auf Anhieb Dishonored, Batman und Modern Warfare II auf, die bei mir ohne Mucks starteten... Mag durch Updates kommen, aber hmm just saying.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dafür steht da aber ziemlich oft "Playable".



Les mal genau. Da steht *auf Anhieb. *Das heißt bei mir (ich stell mich mal als DAU hin) klick auf starten und ich kann zocken. Wie eigentlich üblich und vorgesehen. Und genau das funktioniert bei vielen der genannten eben gerade nicht so einfach. Und dazu zählen auch Dinge wie Aktivieren von Kompatibilitätsmodis u.a. Und da hat er vollkommen recht. Nach Roundworks läuft dann ein großer Teil durchaus wieder mehr oder weniger (aber eben auch nicht alle). Ich hab z.B. GTA III auch erst nach einem externen Patch und zig Config-Sachen (händischen ini-Einträgen) einigermaßen rumpelig starten können. Läuft zwar alles andere als rund (Ein und ausblenden von Menüs dauert Ewigkeiten) läuft aber.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Sind eine ganze Menge die nicht auf Anhieb funktionieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du meine Fresse... Okay, erst recht ein Grund meinen neuen Skylake-Rechner mit Dual-OS auszustatten. [emoji55] 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

Ich habs genau gelesen und auch "auf Anhieb", wenn ich mir aber die "Tipps & Tricks" so durchlese, ist es für mich auf Anhieb.

Übrigens, allein bei Dishonored kann ich sagen, dass es ohne Probleme unter Windows 10 läuft. 

Edit: Dark hat es ja bestätigt, Batman hatte ich in meinem Beitrag vergessen. Also so richtig ernst kann ich die Liste nicht nehmen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2016)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Mir fallen da auf Anhieb Dishonored, Batman und Modern Warfare II auf, die bei mir ohne Mucks starteten... Mag durch Updates kommen, aber hmm just saying.



bei mir laufen zumindest shadowgrounds und stronghold hd anstandslos unter win 10, beide sind sogar als "unplayable" deklariert.
scheint also nicht so ganz zu stimmen.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (2. Juni 2016)

Ok cool, bei Stronghold hätte ich nicht mal Zweifel gehabt  Das kann dann also getrost auf der Einkaufsliste bleiben.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht auch eine Treiberunverträglichkeit oder Nvidia-/ATI-Unverträglichkeit. Kann auch sein. Und als Privatmann hat man sicher auch keine 100 Systeme um sagen zu können woran es hängt. Ich kann dann nur als Privatmann sagen "Läuft bei mir nicht seit Umstieg auf WIN 10". Warum und wieso ist eine andere Geschichte. Allerdings wenn WIN 10 der einzige signifikante Unterschied ist zu vorher (sprich keine Hardware ausgetauscht oder ähnliches) ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit die Ursache von mir als User aus auf WIN 10 zu schieben schon sehr groß.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, allein bei Dishonored kann ich sagen, dass es ohne Probleme unter Windows 10 läuft.



So viel Geschmack hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> So viel Geschmack hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut.


Kollege! 



Dich behalt ich im Auge! *mitfingerzeig*


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Sind eine ganze Menge die nicht auf Anhieb funktionieren. [Liste]


Zum einen ist die Liste veraltet bis fehlerhaft, denn bspweise _Defense Grid Awakening _funktioniert ohne Probleme unter Win10.

Zum anderen:


> Needed to verify integrity of game cache first.
> (launcher throws a UAC warning, if you still have UAC turned on)
> (Minor display issues due to lower resolution upon start. Fixed easily in game.)


Ersthaft? *Deswegen *landen Spiele auf dieser Liste? Nach den Kriterien müsste es konsequenterweise gar kein Betriebssystem geben, das sich für Spielerechner eignet.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> So viel Geschmack hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut.



Bei Rabowkes Ruf wie kann es ihm nicht gefallen im alten England ^^


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ersthaft? *Deswegen *landen Spiele auf dieser Liste? Nach den Kriterien müsste es konsequenterweise gar kein Betriebssystem geben, das sich für Spielerechner eignet.



die ganze liste ist völliger quatsch.
sicherlich mag es probleme mit einigen, gerade älteren titeln geben. auch wenn mir selbst noch kein einziges untergekommen ist. 
nur selbst wir hier konnten in wenigen minuten herausfinden, dass vieles davon einfach nicht oder zumindest nicht mehr stimmt. 


ich warte also immer noch wynn...


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2016)

Die liste ist nicht von mir 

Aber wenn viele Leute die ihr Geld mit spiele zocken machen Windows 10 nicht nutzen wird das seinen Grund haben


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die liste ist nicht von mir



von dir stammt die behauptung, "viele" spiele würde nicht unter win10 laufen.
also bitte: nenn uns doch mal einige!


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2016)

das gehörte noch zum obrigen satz mit den twitch / youtube leuten


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> das gehörte noch zum obrigen satz mit den twitch / youtube leuten



ach wynn...


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2016)

Dein Leben wär ja so leer und traurig ohne mich


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2016)

Hatte bei Dead island keine Probleme mit zwei Monitoren aktiv 
Oo


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hatte bei Dead island keine Probleme mit zwei *Minitoren* aktiv
> Oo


Was für Miniaturen? Oder meintest du faltbare Fussballtore? Oder doch nur Minions? ^^


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die liste ist nicht von mir
> 
> Aber wenn viele Leute die ihr Geld mit spiele zocken machen Windows 10 nicht nutzen wird das seinen Grund haben


Es gibt viele Promis, welche auf einmal eine Trend setzen, welcher irrational ist.
Meist stacheln die sich ja sogar gegenseitig an mit solchen "Marotten". Bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich diesem Trend folge, wenn er sinnlos ist. 

Bin seit den ersten Wochen von WIN10 damit am spielen und arbeiten.
Ausser einem sehr harmlosen Problem mit der Soundkarte, bei KEINEM Game oder sonstigem Progis irgendwelche Beschwerden. 
Und ich spiele von uralte Games bis zu aktuellen Titeln doch recht häufig.


----------



## Angry-Angel (2. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil sie etwas kostenlos verteilen? Stimmt.
> 
> Scheissverein.



Kostenlos? 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, welchen Grund eine Firma haben sollte, ein neues Vollwertprodukt kostenlos zu verteilen.
Die Firma, in dem Fall Microsoft, wird sich schon etwas davon versprochen haben.

Niemand, absolut NIEMAND, schon gar keine Firma, verschenkt etwas einfach so, ohne konkrete Hintergedanken.

Mir wurde mein Leben lang eingetrichtert, "was nix kostet ist auch nix wert".
Und soll ich Dir mal was sagen?! Bisher hat sich dieser Satz immer bewahrheitet.

Seit Bekanntwerden, dass Win 10 eine einzige, als OS getarnte, "Spionagesoftware" ist, die es auf meine Daten / Gewohnheiten etc., abgesehen hat, ist MS bei mir unten durch.
Ja, ich weiß ich übertreibe....und ja, angeblich kann man diese "Spionagetools" abschalten. 
(Aber wer garantiert mir, dass dieses "abschalten" nicht nur ein reines Placebo ist?)


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Kostenlos? ...
> 
> Niemand, absolut NIEMAND, schon gar keine Firma, verschenkt etwas einfach so, ohne konkrete Hintergedanken.
> 
> ...


Das alles ändert nichts daran, daß du für Win10 als Upgrade nichts zahlen mußt, es also kostenlos ist.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Juni 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Kostenlos?
> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, welchen Grund eine Firma haben sollte, ein neues Vollwertprodukt kostenlos zu verteilen.
> Die Firma, in dem Fall Microsoft, wird sich schon etwas davon versprochen haben.
> 
> ...



Mir fallen mehrere Gründe ein warum diese Gratisverteilung für Ms auch Vorteile hat, wenn das so klappen würde wie vorgesehen (ohne daß jetzt das Thema Spionage eine Rolle spielen muß)

1. Weniger BS-Varianten von WIN auf dem Markt weil man so viel wie möglich "alte" BS abschafft/beseitigt
2. damit weniger Aufwand für Ms (man braucht für weniger Systeme Updates bereitstellen
3. der Zeitraum für die kostenlose Verteilung ist begrenzt. Sprich ein Käufer eines neuen Computers zahlt dann für WIN 10 wieder
4. Monopol-/Marktfestigung (hohen Verbreitungsgrad von WIN aufrecht erhalten) Einige könnten ja auch zu Apple abwandern wo man OSX schon länger gratis bekommt. Und so teuer ist ein Mac Mini nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> [...]
> (Aber wer garantiert mir, dass dieses "abschalten" nicht nur ein reines Placebo ist?)



Deine hoffentlich vorhandene Firewall?  

Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Windows Firewall, die kannst du gleich vergessen. Ich meine eine Firewall, die dich wegen jeden Pups belästigt und per Default so eingestellt ist, dass bei *jeder* Verbindung eine Meldung kommt, ob du diese erlauben möchtest.

Ganz penetrant sei hier LittleSnitch für OSX erwähnt ... tolle Firewall! 

Klar sollte sein, dass diese Lösung für den Standard-DAU nicht in Frage kommt, da dieser mit den Services, Ports, Meldungen zum einen überfordert, zum anderen überfragt ist.


----------



## WeeFilly (3. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... seitwann dürfen einfache User Updates bzw. Programme installieren?



So dringend wie man Windows 10 braucht, ist das bestimmt einfach... Spätestens im nächsten "Sicherheitsupdate" für Windows 7 wird das dann implementiert.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juni 2016)

... MS wird einen Teufel tun, um 'policy'-Richtlinien in Unternehmen mit einem läppischen Update, in dem Fall wohl eher Upgrade, zu unterlaufen.

Das wird niemals nie passieren.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (3. Juni 2016)

Allein das Gesicht der Techniker de rUtnernehmen, die dann die Nachricht bekommen, würde ich gerne mal sehen -> Ihr System wird in spätestens 5 Tagen das Upgrade auf Win 10 erhalten, da wir Win7 nicht länger unterstützen werden. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis"  Da entsteht dann fix eine Spannung wie bei 24


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Juni 2016)

> "Wenn Sie dieses  Popupfenster schließen, wird der PC zum geplanten Zeitpunkt  aktualisiert." Weil das Schließen des Hinweisfensters entgegen den  Nutzererwartungen nicht in einer Ablehnung des Windows 10 Updates  resultiert, wird Microsofts Vorgehen vielerorts als Irreführung  gedeutet.



mal ganz ehrlich, ist das nicht Kundentäuschung? Würde mich nicht wundern wenn einige Leute genau wegen dem Punkt sich an den Verbraucherschutz wenden werden bzw. dass es einen Shitstorm geben wird. Völlig egal wie gut das Windows 10 Betriebssystem ist (hab es ja seit ein paar Monaten selbst) aber die Nummer ist schon sehr dreist und geht mal gar nicht, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2016)

Wenn das so ist wäre das ja auf dem Level der nervigen Pin-Werbungen die wenn man auf X klickt sich öffnet statt zu schließen. Nur mit deutlich weitreichenderen Folgen.


----------

